# Com ho he passat de malament aquests últims mesos



## HyphenPCs

Us sona bé aquesta frase?



> Tots comenten com ho he passat de malament aquests últims mesos, com d’injusta és la vida.



Merci!!​


----------



## RIU

Hola Hyp, 

Doncs sí, em sona la mar de bé.

Salut.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Jo penso que una altra versió podria ser "Tots comenten com ho he passat de malament, aquests darrers mesos; com d'injusta és la vida".


----------



## HyphenPCs

RIU said:


> Hola Hyp,
> 
> Doncs sí, em sona la mar de bé.
> 
> Salut.


 
Gràcies! 



> Jo penso que una altra versió podria ser "Tots comenten com ho he passat de malament, aquests darrers mesos; com d'injusta és la vida".


 
El canvi de "últims" per "darrers" m'agrada. El que passa és que "darrers" el faig servir a la frase següent, i és qüestió d'evitar la repetició. Pel que fa a les comes, potser en un altre text m'agradaria l'idea, però en aquest cas vull donar la sensació que el temps està passant molt ràpid, que el narrador es queda sense temps, i per això he pensat que és millor no separar amb coma el circumstancial i fer servir una coma en comptes d'un punt i coma .

Merci per contestar a tu també!


----------



## tamen

HyphenPCs said:


> Us sona bé aquesta frase?
> 
> 
> 
> Merci!!​




Jo també trobo que és correcta. Però potser també podries considerar "*que* malament ho he passat aquests últims mesos".

Aquest "que" ponderatiu, admiratiu, es va perdent i, si no es perd, es pronuncia incorrectament tònic. Crec que al començament, al Polònia de TV3, en Novell deia: "Que cabron", però últimament em sembla que fa la "e" més tònica i, per tant, incorrecta: "Qu*é* cabron".

Després també podríem parlar de si és millor "ho he passat" o simplement "he passat", per no afegir més llenya al foc suggerint "l'he passada".

Perdona la digressió...


----------



## HyphenPCs

> Jo també trobo que és correcta. Però potser també podries considerar "*que* malament ho he passat aquests últims mesos".


 
No m'acaba de sonar bé, dir "_Tots comenten que malament ho he passat aquests últims mesos_"... El "_que_" aquest només el faria servir en el cas que el subjecte fos el mateix narrador.



> Després també podríem parlar de si és millor "ho he passat" o simplement "he passat", per no afegir més llenya al foc suggerint "l'he passada".


 
Jo crec que és una expressió fixa i que és "passar-ho bé/malament", és a dir, que sempre porta "ho". Com a mínim, aquí no ho sentiries d'una altra manera. No sóc cap expert en gramàtica, però si em preguntessin si dir "_*Tots comenten com he passat de malament aquests últims mesos*_" és correcte, diria que no (repeteixo, basant-me només en el que he sentit per aquí).


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

I després també tenim el *passar-s'ho malament*.


----------



## HyphenPCs

Sí, això sí que em sona millor  No és el que jo diria, però em sona perfecte.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Jo gairebé no faig servir el reflexiu que et comentava i que dius que tu dius , però sí que veig que és una manera d'expressar l'angoixa i el malestar per part de les generacions més grans: "S'ho va passar molt malament, el Pepet, amb la malaltia".


----------

